# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 18ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2012 (10 Νοεμβρίου, Μελίσσια)

## LION

Το Σάββατο 10 Νοεμβρίου 2012,θα διεξαχθεί το 18ο Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο σωματικής διάπλασης,από την Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.

 Ο αγώνας θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο Μελισσίων (όπισθεν Σισμανόγλειου Γ.Ν.Α.).

 Πληροφορίες στο τηλέφωνο της ομοσπονδίας :*210-8622706


*

----------


## Dreiko

Χρηστο στο τσακ με προλαβες... :01. Razz:  
ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση...θα ειμαστε εκει.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν όσοι αθλητες που θα παίξουν στο Arnold Classic Amateur τον Οκτωβριο,αγωνιστουν στο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο,θα ειναι ενας πολύ δυνατός αγώνας... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Χρήστο. Ελπίζουμε να καταφέρουμε να είμαστε εκεί  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> Αν όσοι αθλητες που θα παίξουν στο Arnold Classic Amateur τον Οκτωβριο,αγωνιστουν στο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο,θα ειναι ενας πολύ δυνατός αγώνας...


Eχω 4 αθλητές για εκεί φέτος!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> Το Σάββατο 10 Νοεμβρίου 2012,θα διεξαχθεί το 18ο Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο σωματικής διάπλασης,από την Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
> 
>  Ο αγώνας θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο Μελισσίων (όπισθεν Σισμανόγλειου Γ.Ν.Α.).
> 
>  Πληροφορίες στο τηλέφωνο της ομοσπονδίας :*210-8622706*


Ξερει κανείς την ωρα διεξαγωγής του αγώνα???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dreiko

*H αφισα του αγώνα:*

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε Dreiko!
Θα υπάρχει λογικά συγκεκριμένη ώρα ζύγισης και διαχωρισμού των αθλητών σε κατηγορίες. Θα έχουμε πληροφορίες γιαυτό? Να το γνωρίζουν έγκαιρα οι αθλητές που θα έρθουν εκτός Αττικής.

----------


## Dreiko

Απο τη στιγμη που ο αγωνας ξεκιναει στις 7,οι αθλητες θα πρεπει να ειναι εκει αρκετα πιο νωρις σιγουρα!
Για λεπτομερειες στα τηλεφωνα που δινει η αφισα ή στους συλλογους τους. :03. Thumb up: 
Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους αθλητες! :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο νεοσύστατος αθλητικός σύλλογος Λεωνίδας ο Ρόδιος και ο Μιχάλης Χρυσοβεργης ως προπονητής του συλλόγου,θα συμμετάσχει με τέσσερις αθλητες του  18ο στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο





Η γνωστή πρωταθήτρια Βουλα Γκασιάμη, ο Γαντάρης Τσαμπίκος (πρόσφατη συμμετοχή στο Mr Αιγαίο 2012),ο Νίκος Μαρτάκης (Γενικός Νικητής Mr Aιγαίο 2012,θα παίξει στην -100) και ο Φωτης Χατζηγεωργίου (τελευταία συμμετοχή στο Chrisberg Grand Prix 2008, θα παίξει στην +100).
Την αποστολή θα συνοδεύσει και ο Γιάννης Μαγκος ,γενικος νικητής του τελευταίου Πανελληνιου αλλα και Κυπελου 2011,ο οποίος προσφάτως αγωνιστηκε στο Arnold Classic Amateur.
Καλή επιτυχία στο team της Ρόδου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα για το team της Ροδου και φυσικα και για καθε αλλο αθλητη και παραγοντα.Υστερα απο τους καταπληκτικους αγωνες που προσφατα διοργανωσε η Ομοσπονδια ,αλλα και την επιτυχημενη συμμετοχη στο Arnold's classic ,η επιτυχια ειναι πλεον εξασφαλισμενη.Ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας ειναι μεσα στην Αθηνα,αρα προβλεπω οτι η αιθουσα θα γεμισει ασφυκτικα.

----------


## Kolorizos

απο εισοδο τι χρηαματα θα θελει /??και απο guest posers?

----------


## ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ Γ.

ΓΙΑ QUEST POZER ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ!ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ;;;

----------


## Dreiko

Guest posing θα κανει σιγουρα η Ελενη Κρητικοπουλου...απο εκει και υστερα ειδομεν.

----------


## Polyneikos

> ΓΙΑ QUEST POZER ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ!ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ;;;


Guest posing θα κανει και ο *Γιάννης Τσούνος*, ο οποίος αυτην την στιγμή είναι 138 κιλα :02. Shock:

----------


## Kolorizos

απο τιμη ξερουμε τι θα παιζει??

----------


## Dreiko

*Γενικός Νικητής ο Χατζηγεωργίου Φώτιος απο το Σύλλογο Διάπλαση Αθηνών!*




Θα ακολουθήσει αναλυτικό φωτορεπορτάζ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

Aς τα παρουμε απο την αρχη,λοιπον.
Ο αγώνας άρχισε γύρω στις 19:40 με την απονομή στον Δήμαρχο Πεντέλης,Δημήτρη Στεργίου-Καψάλη.





Συνεχίστηκε με την απονομή στον Νικόλαο Τόλιο,πρόεδρος οργανισμού αθλητισμού Δήμου Πεντέλης.

Στη συνέχεια βραβεύτηκε ο Βασίλειος Μπούρας,οικονομικός σύμβουλος του Δήμου και πρώην αθλητής του bodybuilding.





Tιμήθηκαν,επίσης,και οι Παπαδογεωργάκης Δημήτριος και ο Παπαντώνης  Δημήτριος για τη προσφορά τους ως χορηγοί.

----------


## Dreiko

Σε αυτήν τη κατηγορία είχαμε 3 συμμετοχές.Τον *Κορασάνη Σταύρο* (νο.72 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας),τον *Καραγκούνη Δημήτριο* (νο.73 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας) και τον *Λουκίδη Ευάγγελο* (νο.74 - Υγεία & Δύναμη).

















Ελεύθερο ποζάρισμα:

----------


## Polyneikos

Bαγγελη ανειλημμένες υποχρεωσεις  δεν μου επετρεψαν να παρευρεθω στο Κυπελλο της IFBB,αλλά βλέπω ότι εχεις καλύψει επάξια τον αγωνα με τον φακό του  :bodybuilding.gr:  !! :03. Clap: 
Βαλε μας λοιπόν στο πνεύμα του αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

*Classic BodyBuilding -1.75

1ος ο Σταύρος Κορασάνης
2ος ο Δημήτριος Καραγκούνης
3ος ο Ευάγγελος Λουκίδης
*

----------


## Dreiko

> Bαγγελη ανειλημμένες υποχρεωσεις  δεν μου επετρεψαν να παρευρεθω στο Κυπελλο της IFBB,αλλά βλέπω ότι εχεις καλύψει επάξια τον αγωνα με τον φακό του  !!
> Βαλε μας λοιπόν στο πνεύμα του αγώνα


το κατα δυναμην Κωστα... :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλος ο Σταυρος Κορασανης που νομίζω ότι η κατηγορία του ταιριαζει απόλυτα,αρκετα εμπειρος αθλητης. :03. Clap: 
Και ο Καραγκουνης εχει κανει καλη προετοιμασία,με περιθωρια βελτιωσης. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

Eδώ είχαμε 5 συμμετοχές.Τον* Καραγιώργο Αθανάσιο* (νο.76 - Ειρηνικός Παιάνας),τον *Σταθά Γεώργιο* (νο.77 - Άθλος Κορδελιού),τον *Τριουλίδη Σταύρο* (νο.78 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών),τον *Ζιώγα Δημήτριο* (νο.79 - Αχιλλέας Γρεβενών) και τον *Αμμάρι Νάσσερ* (νο.80 - Πολυνίκης).

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*1ος ο Τριουλίδης Σταύρος
2ος ο Αμμάρι Νάσσερ
3ος ο Ζιώγας Δημήτριος
4ος ο Σταθάς Γεώργιος
5ος ο Καραγιώργος Αθανάσιος*

----------


## Dreiko

Oι γυναικείες συμμετοχές ανέβηκαν όλες μαζί στη σκηνή.

----------


## Dreiko

Εδώ είχαμε τις συμμετοχές της *Κόλλια Νόρας* (νο.89 - Υγεία & Δύναμη) στην έως 1.63 και της *Καραμίχα Βασιλικής* (νο.88 - Σκάλα Λακωνίας) στη Μasters.

----------


## Dreiko

Εδώ συμμετείχε η *Προφυλλίδου Μαρίνα* (νο.90 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας).

----------


## Dreiko

Η συμμετοχή της *Γκασιάμη Σταυρούλας* (νο.91 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών) έκλεψε την παράσταση.

----------


## Dreiko

Στο μεταξύ είχαμε την guest εμφάνιση της IFBB Pro *Ελένης Κρητικοπούλου* λίγες βδομάδες μετα το ντεμπούτο της στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία.

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

Οι δύο συμμετέχοντες της κατηγορίας ήταν,ο *Κορασάνης Σταύρος* (νο.72 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας) και ο *Γαντάρης Τσαμπίκος* (νο.83 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών).

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*1ος ο Κορασάνης Σταύρος
2ος ο Γαντάρης Τσαμπίκος*

----------


## Dreiko

Εν συνεχεία ανέβηκε στη σκηνή ο θηριώδης *Γιάννης Τσούνος* για τη guest εμφάνισή του!

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ την διοργάνωση και τους παράγοντες που συντέλεσαν στο 18ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο, όπως και όλους τους αθλητές και συλλόγους που συμμετείχαν στο Κύπελλο!  :08. Toast: 
Ραντεβού ξανά στις 24 Νοεμβρίου στη Λιβαδειά, αγώνα υπό την αιγίδα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *1ος ο Τριουλίδης Σταύρος
> 2ος ο Αμμάρι Νάσσερ
> 3ος ο Ζιώγας Δημήτριος
> 4ος ο Σταθάς Γεώργιος
> 5ος ο Καραγιώργος Αθανάσιος*



O Σταυρος Τριουλίδης έπαιξε τον 5ο του αγώνα για φέτος,με προοπτική να παίξει και σε 2 εβδομάδες,εκτος απροόπτου,στο Παγκοσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Classic BB στην Σόφια.
Επιτυχία του που κρατιεται σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση όλο τον χρόνο. Mαχητής και δίκαιος νικητής!




Ο Νασσερ Αμμαρι από αγώνα σε αγώνα βελτιώνεται,νομίζω ότι στην επόμενη σειρα αγώνων που θα επιλέξει να εμφανιστεί,θα μας εκπλήξει ευχαριστα!






Μου αρεσαν επισης και οι αθλητες Σταθάς και Ζιώγας,οι οποιοι  μπορουν να διακρίνονται στην κατηγορία Classic BB.

----------


## pavlito10

νασσερ παρα πολυ καλος :03. Clap: .Ειδικα τα ποδια σου πολυ μαζα!!!!σε καθε αγωνα και καλυτερος..
ο τριουλιδης αψογος οπως παντα!!πραγματικο αγαλμα... :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις κατηγορίες γυναικών τα πράγματα δυσκολευουν,για να είμαι και απόλυτα ειλικρινής ομορφαίνουν!

Στην κατηγορία *Body Fitness* ειχαμε 2 συμμετοχές απ΄οτι βλεπω ,της *Νορας Κόλια* και της *Κατερίνας Καραμίχα, στην κατηγορία Masters.*





Θα ξεκινήσω από την *Κατερίνα Καραμίχα*,της οποιας η (επαν)εμφάνιση με εξέπληξε !!
Δεν ξερω πόσοι την θυμούνται, πάντως ειναι παλια αθλητρια,την θυμαμαι να διαγωνίζεται σε αγώνες της δεκαετίας του 90




Η *Νόρα Κόλια* , είναι η Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια που θα χαρακτηρίζει τα στανταρ της κατηγορίας Body Fitness στην IFBB,οι πρόσφατες εμφανίσεις της σε Μεσογειακό και Arnold Classic Europe τα λένε όλα  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εδώ συμμετείχε η *Προφυλλίδου Μαρίνα* (νο.90 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας).


Eiναι η κατηγορία που βασίζεται στην ομορφιά και στην χαρη των διαγωνιζομένων,για κοπέλες που δεν θελουν να κανουν extreme προετοιμασίες.
Νομιζω οτι η παρουσία της *Προφυλλίδου Μαρίνας* υπερκαλυπτει τις προδιαγραφες της κατηγορίας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> νασσερ παρα πολυ καλος.Ειδικα τα ποδια σου πολυ μαζα!!!!σε καθε αγωνα και καλυτερος..
> ο τριουλιδης αψογος οπως παντα!!πραγματικο αγαλμα...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να σαι καλά!

----------


## NASSER

> 


Οι γυναίκες ήταν όλες μια προς μια ξεχωριστές!
Η Βούλα Γκασιάμη με την καλύτερη φόρμα της εως τώρα, άξια κέρδισε τις εντυπώσεις του κοινού. Φυσικά δούλεψε σκληρά και έχει προοπτικές για βελτίωση!
Η Νόρα Κόλλια σε άψη εμφάνιση, και το μόνο ίσως που πρέπει να αναφέρω προς παραδειγματισμό είναι πως τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια με στρατιωτική πειθαρχία ακολουθεί το πρόγραμμα προπόνησης και διατροφής. 
Η Προφυλλίδου Μαρία μια καλαίσθητη παρουσία, αν και πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη κέρδισε την συμπάθεια όλων! Καλή συνέχεια να της ευχηθούμε!
Η Κατερίνα Καραμίχα είχε μια επιβλητική παρουσίαση και χαρά μας να βλέπουμε παλιές αθλήτριες να επανέρχονται αγωνιστικά!
Τέλος αφίνω την Ελένη... τι να πω...?Άψογη σε όλα!!! Καθόλου τυχαία η επιλογή του προφίλ της στην αφίσα του 18ου Κυπέλλου! Να της ευχηθούμε καλή συνέχεια στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία και ευχόμαστε να την βλέπουμε επι σκηνής στους εθνικούς αγώνες, να την θαυμάζει το κοινό απο κοντά εφόσον δεν έχουν όλοι την πολιτέλεια να την δουν στις επαγγελματικές διοργανώσεις του εξωτερικού.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στοιβαρή η παρουσία της Βούλας , η οποία εχωντας παρουσίες σε όλες τις γυναικείες κατηγορίες στο παρελθόν, εχει καταλήξει στην κατηγορία Bbing.
Νομίζω ότι ειναι 2 επίπεδα πάνω από την τελευταία της παρουσία, η διαιτα αποτυπώνεται αναγλυφα στο στεγνό της πρόσωπο.
Ειναι αθλητρια χαμηλων τόνων και μιλάει με τις εμφανίσεις της. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




> Η συμμετοχή της *Γκασιάμη Σταυρούλας* (νο.91 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών) έκλεψε την παράσταση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω ότι και να πούμε για την Ελενη Κρητικοπούλου, θα είναι λίγο ...
Αθλητική,λαμπερή ,μια όμορφη παρουσία,επαγγελματίας πλεον,μετά από μια πολυετή πορεία ,εγχώριων και διεθνών διακρίσεων, κάθε της παρουσία ως guest πλεον, θα τιμά τις διοργανώσεις της IFBB-EΟΣΔ, την ομοσπονδία που την ανέδειξε.  :03. Clap: 






> Στο μεταξύ είχαμε την guest εμφάνιση της IFBB Pro *Ελένης Κρητικοπούλου* λίγες βδομάδες μετα το ντεμπούτο της στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία.

----------


## Dreiko

Εδώ συμμετείχαν 3 αθλητές.Οι:*Κοτσιβός Θεοχάρης* (νο.81 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας),*Σα'ί'τ Γεώργιος* (νο.82 - Πολυνίκης) και ο *Αμμάρι Νάσσερ* (νο.80 - Πολυνίκης).

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*1ος ο Σα'ί'τ Γεώργιος
2ος ο Αμμάρι Νάσσερ
3ος ο Κοτσιβός Θεοχάρης*

----------


## Dreiko

Σε αυτήν τη κατηγορία υπήρχε μία μόνο συμμετοχή.Αυτή του *Μαρτάκη Νικόλαου* (νο.84 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών).

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

Και εδώ η συμμετοχή του *Χατζηγεωργίου Φώτιου* (νο.86 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών) ήταν η μοναδική.

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Καλος αγωνας!Ο Nasser πιστευω πως αν ειχε γραμμωσει πιο πολυ μπορει να ειχε κερδισει κατηγορια!Βελτιωμενος παρα πολυ πολλα μπραβο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: !

----------


## Dreiko

Δύο συμμετοχές.*Ο Σαρρής Ηλίας* (νο.87 - Σκάλα Λακωνίας) και ο *Κοτσιβός Χάρης* (νο.81 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας).

----------


## Dreiko

*1ος ο Κοτσιβός Χάρης
2ος ο Σαρρής Ηλίας*

----------


## Dreiko

Αυτή είναι μία νεοσύστατη κατηγορία η οποία έκανε ντεμπούτο στην Ελλάδα στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα.
Οι συμμετέχοντες φοράνε μαγιώ βερμούδα και δεν ποζάρουν οπως στο bodybuilding.
Τα κριτήρια είναι η συμμετρία(στο άνω μερος του κορμιού γιατι πόδια δεν φαίνονται),η γράμμωση,η μυικότητα όπως και τα γενικά χαρακτηριστικά.
Αν μπορώ να το εκφράσω πιο απλά θα έλεγα ότι είναι κάτι σαν την αντίστοιχη bikini των γυναικών.
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το εξηγήσει καλύτερα,be my guest. :03. Thumb up: 


Εδώ,λοιπόν,είχαμε 3 συμμετοχές.Τον *Ζιώγα Δημήτριο* (νο.79 - Αχιλλέας Γρεβενών),το *Γρηγοριάδη Δημήτριο* (νο.92 - Υγεία & Δύναμη) και το *Τσούλη Νικόλαο* (νο.93 - Κούρος).

----------


## Dreiko

*1ος ο Ζιώγας Δημήτριος
2ος ο Τσούλης Νικόλαος
3ος ο Γρηγοριάδης Δημήτριος*

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστούμε για το φωτορεπορτάζ του αγωνα,εχεις καλύψει ιδανικα τον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *1ος ο Ζιώγας Δημήτριος
> 2ος ο Τσούλης Νικόλαος
> 3ος ο Γρηγοριάδης Δημήτριος*


Ωραια σωματα αυτη η κατηγορια,μοντελιστικα ,αλλα να επιτρεπονται μακριες βερμουδες ειναι μειον για μενα.           Αντε οι κοντες ενταξει ,αλλα οι μακριες; :01. Unsure:    Με την ιδια λογικη ας βγαινανε κ οι γυναικες κατηγορια bikini με ολοσωμα.

----------


## barbell

O Nasser εχει μεταλλαχθει κυριολεκτικα απο τον περασμενο Μαιο :02. Shock: .Συγχαρητηρια ειδικα για εναν ανθρωπο που προφανως εχει περιορισμενο χρονο,οι δυνατοτητες παντως του κορμιου του ειναι απεριοριστες.Ο Τριουλιδης σταθερη αξια πλεον και ο Κορασανης μου αρεσε επισης πολυ.,,Οι γυναικες σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο και οι bodybuilder ηταν ολοι τους αρκετα καλοι..τη mens physique προσωπικα καλυτερα να μην τη σχολιασω

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αυτή είναι μία νεοσύστατη κατηγορία η οποία έκανε ντεμπούτο στην Ελλάδα στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα.
> Οι συμμετέχοντες φοράνε μαγιώ βερμούδα και δεν ποζάρουν οπως στο bodybuilding.
> Τα κριτήρια είναι η συμμετρία(στο άνω μερος του κορμιού γιατι πόδια δεν φαίνονται),η γράμμωση,η μυικότητα όπως και τα γενικά χαρακτηριστικά.
> Αν μπορώ να το εκφράσω πιο απλά θα έλεγα ότι είναι κάτι σαν την αντίστοιχη bikini των γυναικών.
> Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το εξηγήσει καλύτερα,be my guest.


A ρε Τριανταφυλου  αυτες ειναι κατηγοριες για εμας !

Οταν σου ελεγα οτι γεννηθηκαμε λαθος εποχη γελαγες , τωρα επρεπε να παιζαμε σε αγωνες με τις βερμουδιτσες μας και τα κοριτσια απο την bikini οχι πριν 20 χρονια πασαλημενοι σαν τυροβρωμικουλοι με λαδια ξυδια και τα food-ταπερ με τα νερα στη βουρια.

Oι εποχες αλλαξαν αγαπητε μου Ηλια ! 

(λιγο καλοπροαιρετη δοση χιουμορ που δεν βλεπω εδω και καιρο βρε παιδια κανω και να πειραξω τον γεροφιλο μου ,,,)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αφού ξέρεις εμένα μ αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια Στελάκο το χιούμορ δίνει χαρα και ζωή χωρίς γέλιο μαυρίζει η ψυχή μας !

αλλα δίκιο έχεις το τότε ββ είναι το σημερινό φίτνες και μείς νομίζαμε είμαστε τίποτε τέρατα  :01. Razz: 
απλα τότε αν μας έλεγε κανείς για φίτνες επειδη δεν ήταν ευρέως διαδεδομένο λέγαμε εκεί πάνε οι αποτυχημένοι ββερ , αλλα δεν ήταν έτσι τα πράματα , γιατι στην ουσία ανάλογα με τα κυβικά μας φίτνες είμασταν με τα σημερινα δεδομένα που ξέφυγε το ββ σε επίπεδο μάζας και μείς αγωνιζόμασταν για όλο και περισσότερο κρέας πάνω μας 


στα του αγώνα κάποιοι αθλητες και αθλήτριες ξεχώρησαν με την κατάστασή τους οι γυναίκες πολυ καλές ειδικα η στυαυρούλα γκασιάμη έκπληξη προκάλεσε γιατι εμφανίστηκε σκληρή κάτι που άλλωστε το είχε στόχο και το πέτυχε και οι υπόλοιπες κοπέλες πολυ καλές απλα η σταυρούλα έκανε την έκπληξη για τα δεδομένα της που κατέβηκε πιο χαρτ κορ 
και οι γκέστ η κρητικοπούλου φαντάζομαι θα προκάλεσε αίσθηση και ωραία εντύπωση στο κοινό , όπως και ο γκέστ ο Γιάννης Τσούνος που ήταν πιο βαρύς απο καθε φορα που τον έχω δεί σαν γκέστ η αγωνιζόμενο και με ποιότητα και δείχνει ότι ανέβασε το επίπεδό του και επίσης ο Νάσσερ ακόμη καλύτερος που δείχνει οτι το πάει καλα και βελτιώνετε απο αγώνα σε αγώνα , είχε άλλωστε και μακρόχρονη αποχη και το σώμα άρχησε να θυμάτε .

η ομάδα απο την ρόδο του Μιχάλη Χρυσοβέργη τα πήγε πολύ καλα και δικαιολογημένα να είναι χαρούμενοι για αυτην την επιτυχία όλων των αθλητών 

μακάρι πάντα να γίνονται καλοί και σωστα οργανωμένοι αγώνες γιατι έτσι διαφημίζετε και το άθλημά μας

----------


## Dreiko

Οι δύο νικητές των classic κατηγοριών *Κορασάνης Σταύρος* (νο.72 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας)και *Τριουλίδης Σταύρος* (νο.78 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών),διεκδήκησαν τον τίτλο του* Γενικού νικητή στο Classic Bodybuilding*.

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*Γενικός νικητής των Classic κατηγοριών ο Τριουλίδης Σταύρος.*

Η απονομή έγινε από τη Κ.Δάφνη Μπόκοτα και τον Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη.

----------


## LION

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές και τις αθλήτριες που έλαβαν μέρος στον αγώνα και στον Βαγγέλη για την  φωτογραφική κάλυψη,για το forum!

Mε αφορμή τις φωτογραφίες για το overall classic bodybuilding, να αναφέρω ότι ο Κορασάνης όχι μόνο "κρατήθηκε" από το Arnold,αλλά εμφανίστηκε αρκετά βελτιωμένος και μάλιστα υπερείχε σε "σημεία" από τον Τριουλίδη και δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολη, η τελική απόφαση για την βαθμολογία (αναφέρομαι στην προσωπική μου άποψη).
Ο Τριουλίδης θα αγωνιστεί στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα classic bodybuilding σε 10 μέρες στη Σόφια κι έχει δυνατότητες βελτίωσης ως τότε.Καλή επιτυχία! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ καλή η παρουσία όλων των αθλητών :03. Clap:  Μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έμανε ο αθλητής Μαρτάκης Νικόλαος :02. Shock:  Πολύ μυική μάζα γενικά, ιδιαίτερα πόδια χέρια μπροστά, με εντυπωσιακούς πήχεις (σπάνιο φαινόμενο), και δυναμική μοστ μάσκουλαρ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

Στη διεκδίκηση του γενικού τίτλου των κατηγοριών bodybuilding ρίχθηκαν οι: *Κοτσιβός Χάρης* (νο.81 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας), *Σα'ί'τ Γεώργιος* (νο.82 - Πολυνίκης), *Μαρτάκης Νικόλαος* (νο.84 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών) και *Χατζηγεωργίου Φώτης* (νο.86 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών).

----------


## Zounis

Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια απο την Ροδο, πολη καλη εμφανιση :03. Clap:   και ειδικα ο Νικος Μαρτακης :03. Thumb up:  Εχει μελλον και καλες προδιαγραφες !!!

----------


## Dreiko

> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές και τις αθλήτριες που έλαβαν μέρος στον αγώνα και στον Βαγγέλη για την  φωτογραφική κάλυψη,για το forum!
> 
> Mε αφορμή τις φωτογραφίες για το overall classic bodybuilding, να αναφέρω ότι ο Κορασάνης όχι μόνο "κρατήθηκε" από το Arnold,αλλά εμφανίστηκε αρκετά βελτιωμένος και μάλιστα υπερείχε σε "σημεία" από τον Τριουλίδη και δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολη, η τελική απόφαση για την βαθμολογία (αναφέρομαι στην προσωπική μου άποψη).
> Ο Τριουλίδης θα αγωνιστεί στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα classic bodybuilding σε 10 μέρες στη Σόφια κι έχει δυνατότητες βελτίωσης ως τότε.Καλή επιτυχία!


Χρηστο,σ'ευχαριστω. :08. Toast: 
Οσο για τον Τριουλιδη,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εκπροσωπησει τη χωρα μας επαξια... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Πολύ καλή η παρουσία όλων των αθλητών Μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έμανε ο αθλητής Μαρτάκης Νικόλαος Πολύ μυική μάζα γενικά, ιδιαίτερα πόδια χέρια μπροστά, με εντυπωσιακούς πήχεις (σπάνιο φαινόμενο), και δυναμική μοστ μάσκουλαρ





> Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια απο την Ροδο, πολη καλη εμφανιση  και ειδικα ο Νικος Μαρτακης Εχει μελλον και καλες προδιαγραφες !!!


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο Μαρτακης ειναι μια βαρια κατασκευη που φαινεται πως μπορει να φορτωσει πολυ κρεας πανω του και να παρει θηριωδεις διαστασεις... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Polyneikos

> Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια απο την Ροδο, πολη καλη εμφανιση  και ειδικα ο Νικος Μαρτακης Εχει μελλον και καλες προδιαγραφες !!!


Οντως ειναι αθλητής με προδιαγραφές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές και τις αθλήτριες που έλαβαν μέρος στον αγώνα και στον Βαγγέλη για την  φωτογραφική κάλυψη,για το forum!
> 
> Mε αφορμή τις φωτογραφίες για το overall classic bodybuilding, να αναφέρω ότι ο Κορασάνης όχι μόνο "κρατήθηκε" από το Arnold,αλλά εμφανίστηκε αρκετά βελτιωμένος και μάλιστα υπερείχε σε "σημεία" από τον Τριουλίδη και δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολη, η τελική απόφαση για την βαθμολογία (αναφέρομαι στην προσωπική μου άποψη).
> Ο Τριουλίδης θα αγωνιστεί στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα classic bodybuilding σε 10 μέρες στη Σόφια κι έχει δυνατότητες βελτίωσης ως τότε.Καλή επιτυχία!


πραγματικα Χρήστο απο τις πιο δύσκολες αποφάσεις για τους κριτες σε τέτοια κατηγορία είναι σκέτη σπαζοκεφαλιά , είναι ισάξιοι αθλητες και ό καθένας έχει τα δικά του ατού , πολυ δύσκολη απόφαση και ο Σταύρος εμφανως βελτιωμένος απο το άρνολντ και οι δυο πολυ καλοι και αλλιώς να ήταν τα αποτελέσματα κανείς πιστεύω δεν θα διαμαρτηρόταν ούτε απο το κοινό η φίλους  δεν  θα μιλούσε κανείς για αδικία !!
μπράβο και στούς 2  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

*Γενικός Νικητής του 18ο Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου της ΕΟΣΔ ο Χατζηγεωργίου Φώτης.*









Και κάποιες φωτογραφίες του Νικητή για το φακό του  :bodybuilding.gr:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Zounis

Και θελω να τονισω οτι ο Νικος Μαρτακης ειναι μονο 25-26 χρονων!!! Ο ιδιος επρεπε να κατεβει στη κατηγορια +100,αλλα κατι εγεινε!!! Δεν ξερω τι πεχνιδια πεζοντε απο πισω. Απλα το παιδι χρειαζετε μεγαλητερη υποστηριξη και να πατα καλα πανω στη σκινη......!!

----------


## chrisberg

> Και θελω να τονισω οτι ο Νικος Μαρτακης ειναι μονο 25-26 χρονων!!! Ο ιδιος επρεπε να κατεβει στη κατηγορια +100,αλλα κατι εγεινε!!! Δεν ξερω τι πεχνιδια πεζοντε απο πισω. Απλα το παιδι χρειαζετε μεγαλητερη υποστηριξη και να πατα καλα πανω στη σκινη......!!



Tην επόμενη φορά να του δώσεις να βαστά δυο πεντάκιλα στα χέρια!!!

----------


## LION

> Tην επόμενη φορά να του δώσεις να βαστά δυο πεντάκιλα στα χέρια!!!



 :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## chrisberg

> 


Ζητήτε "γνώστης"   :02. Idea:  να δώσει λογική απάντηση...
Ο αθλητής μου ήθελε ακόμα λίγο στένωμα και ήταν 96kg
Πώς θα μπορούσε να "παίξει" στα +100 χωρίς να είναι "σαπούνι"???  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zounis

> Tην επόμενη φορά να του δώσεις να βαστά δυο πεντάκιλα στα χέρια!!!


Κοψε την ειρωνεια μαζι μου !!! Δεν απευθυνομαι σε εσενα !! ΟΚ ????

----------


## korasanis

> πραγματικα Χρήστο απο τις πιο δύσκολες αποφάσεις για τους κριτες σε τέτοια κατηγορία είναι σκέτη σπαζοκεφαλιά , είναι ισάξιοι αθλητες και ό καθένας έχει τα δικά του ατού , πολυ δύσκολη απόφαση και ο Σταύρος εμφανως βελτιωμένος απο το άρνολντ και οι δυο πολυ καλοι και αλλιώς να ήταν τα αποτελέσματα κανείς πιστεύω δεν θα διαμαρτηρόταν ούτε απο το κοινό η φίλους  δεν  θα μιλούσε κανείς για αδικία !!
> μπράβο και στούς 2


Με τιμουν τα λογια σου φιλε Ηλια !Ημουν στο 100% εκεινη την βραδια. Ηταν πολυ δυσκολο για μενα μετα απο εναν τοσο σημαντικό αγωνα οπως ειναι το Arnold Classic οπου τα ειχα δωσει θεωρητικά ολα και με αποσταση 4 εβδομάδες μακρια απο το Πανελληνιο Κυπελο να σκύψω το κεφαλι και να προσπαθήσω ακομα πιο σκληρα. Το έκανα ομως και το αποτέλεσμα με δικαίωσε.Το ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αυτο φαινετε και απο τις ελληνικές συμετοχες που απο το Arnold μεχρι το Κυπελλο δεν εμειναν ουτε οι μισες και αυτες που εμειναν δεν ειχαν καλυτερη φορμα στο Κυπελλο. Ειμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με τον τροπο που εκλεισα την αγωνιστική μου πορεια για το 2012.Ελπιζω να επιστρέψω σύντομα ακομα πιο βελτιωμένος!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Φίλε Σταύρε όταν οι άνθρωποι μιλάν με πράξεις και σκύβουν το κεφάλι και επικεντρώνονται στο στόχο τους όπως εσύ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην το πετύχαινες , εφόσον έχεις και το καλούπι που σε βοηθάει να αναδείξεις καλύτερα την δουλεια που έκανες , ήσουν ολοκληρωμένος συμμετρικός χωρίς αδυναμίες και δεν χρειάζετε να είσαι τέρας για να κερδίσεις ακόμη και ογκωδέστερους αθλητες, όταν τόχεις και προπονείσε έξυπνα με στόχο την ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα , καλή συνεχεια στους στόχους σου  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> Κοψε την ειρωνεια μαζι μου !!! Δεν απευθυνομαι σε εσενα !! ΟΚ ????


ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΣΗ!!!
Ο Zounis όντως δε υπονοούσε κάτι για μένα!!!
Το εξακρίβωσα με χρήση διερμηνέα (Μάγκου)!!!
Απλά κάτι τσομπάνηδες "έβγαλαν" πάλι τα δικά τους σενάρια!!!

Εγώ θα πώ απλά ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά του Chrisberg Team
για το θάρος τους να συμμετάσχουν στον αγώνα (άλλοι την κοπάνησαν στα μισά)
αφήνοντας τον προπονητή τους και τη χορηγό τους στον "αέρα" αλλά και για την 
προσπάθεια τους, κάτω από τις πολύ δύσκολες συνθήκες που επικρατούν σήμερα!!!

----------


## Dreiko

*Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον νικητή του αγώνα και την Βούλα Γκασιάμη.*




*Ο περσυνός νικητής,Γιάννης Μάγκος,με τη Βούλα Γκασιάμη και τον φετινό νικητή.*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Με τιμουν τα λογια σου φιλε Ηλια !Ημουν στο 100% εκεινη την βραδια.   !!


Πραγματικα, φαινεται οτι ειχες φτασει στο maximum της φορμας σου σε αυτον τον αγωνα :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Βαγγελης εκανε πολυ ωραια δουλεια και στις φωτογραφιες του,και στην ολη παρουσιαση ,πραγματα αναμενομενα ,αφου αλλωστε εχει πολυ καλο δασκαλο.
Θα αναφερθω περιληπτικα σε μερικους αθλητες που μου εκαναν περισσοτερη εντυπωση,συμπεριλαμβανομενων και των γκεστ ποουζερς.
Η Προφυλλιδου ηταν πολυ εφανισιμη και ελκυστικη .Η Κολλια με το αστραφτερο της,μονιμο χαμογελο, εδωσε ωραια αισθηση παρουσιαζοντας πολυ ωραιο σχημα ,λιπος μηδεν και γαμπες με απιστευτο σχημα-σαν ψευτικες.Η Καραμιχα απλα πολυ εντυπωσιακη ,ενω ειναι στα master, να εμφανιζεται με ενα τοσο καλοδουλεμενο σωμα με αγρια μυικη μαζα.Η Γκασιαμη απιστευτη.Τρομερα σκληροι μυς.Ωμοι κοιλιακοι τραπεζοειδης νομιζεις οτι θα εκραγουν.Σιγουρα εχει βαλει στοχους για διεθνεις διακρισεις.Η Ελενη Κρητικοπουλου με την τελειοτητα του σχηματος της,αλλα φυσικα και με την αψογη φυσικη της κατασταση,τιμα και την Ελαδα και την καρτα της.Μπορει να γινει η νεα Κορυ Εβερσον,και για την οποια ολοι ξερετε ποση εκτιμηση εχω.
Ο Νασσερ με το πολυ ωραιο σχημα του και την ωριμη στρατηγικη του σταθηκε αξιοπρεπεστατα διπλα σε ενα Τριουλιδη με το γνωστο σκληρο γρανιτενιο σωμα του ,το οποιο δεν θαμπωνει με τιποτα,παρ'ολο που εχει περασει τοσος καιρος απο το Arnold.Η μαχη που εδωσε ο Τριουλιδης με τον Κορασανη μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.Ηταν και ενδιαφερουσα,αλλα και εππικη.Ο Τριουλιδης πιο σκληρος,με μεγαλυτερες μαζες και βαθιες τομες.Ο Κορασανης με λιγοτερο ογκο σε γενικες γραμμες,με πολυ καλυτερο σχημα, στεγνοτερος και με περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες στη γραμμωση του ,πραγματα δυσκολα αφου ελαβε μερος και στο Arnold.
Ο Γιώργος Σαιντ  ειχε σχημα γραμμωση σκρηραδα και καλουπι πρωτης κλασσεως.Μου αρεσε υπερβολικα και προβλεπω μελλον λαμπρο.Ο Μαρτακης ειναι τεραστιος και εχει σκελετο και μυικη κατασκευη και για ακομα μεγαλυτερες μαζες.Σε χερια, ωμους ,πανω μοιρα τραπεζοειδων,χαμηλο τετρακεφαλο και κοιλιακους αρκετα εντυπωσιακος.Ο Χατζηγεωργιου στις κλειστες ποζες και στις μασκιουλαρ μεταμορφωνεται.Πολυ πυκνες μαζες.Εχει πολυ χανδρες αρθρωσεις σε γονατα και αστραγαλους,και μπορει να κανει τα ποδια του διεθνους επιπεδου.Ο Σαρρης διαθετει σπανιο μπαλαρισμα,εξαιρετικες κορυφες στους δικεφαλους και γενικα εχει κατι το πληθωρικο παντου.Ο γιγαντας Γιαννης Τσουνος γεμισε τη σκηνη με τον ογκο του.Τεραστιος με φοβερους τρικεφαλους,οσο για τις γαμπες του,με εμφανεις και γαστροκνημιους και υποκνημηδιους,ειναι απλα απιστευτες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα ποτ πουρί φωτογραφιών από τον Νίκο Αλεξίου,επαγγελματία φωτογράφο  του χώρου-και όχι μόνο-,ο οποίος καλύπτει αγώνες παραπάνω απο 15 χρόνια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Backstage*

----------

